# Boat Show Time Again! Feb 7-11



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys it's that time of the year again. On Friday we started trucking some of our boats to a staging yard downtown and on Monday we begin moving into BC place. My dealership will be displaying 11 boats in 3 different booths. We will have 8 Canadian built Campions in our own booth, right next to the Yamaha corporate one. We will also be showing a variety of our Canadian made Kingfishers by Harbercraft. Also the Discover Boating informational booth will have one of our Campions displayed there.

I will be working in the Kingfisher booth this year so if you are at the show by all means come on by and see me. (I'll probably be the youngest sales guy there so you'll know who I am)

Official site of the Vancouver International Boat Show | Vancouver, British Columbia
Vancouver Power Boats - Campion, Harbercraft - Yamaha Outboards: Galleon Marine Richmond
https://www.facebook.com/galleonmarinerichmond

and mods, you know this is the only soliciting i'll ever do on your site 

Oh and GO LEAFS GO!
(just had to get that in somewhere)


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

the only thing I want from the leafs is a second line center for Luongo....Nonis? Nonis? hear me?
I made a bet with a Leaf fan three years ago and the bet was the Canucks would finish with more points than the Leafs..haha The following year I offered double or nothing and he accepted... Silly Leaf fans.....

BTW, nice boat. Too bad I can't afford one.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What? You can't afford a 280 kingfisher with twin Yamaha 350s? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> What? You can't afford a 280 kingfisher with twin Yamaha 350s?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Can't do twin 350's on that one... you'd need the 3325 to get away with 700 hp 

but if you could it would only run you about $295k


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> the only thing I want from the leafs is a second line center for Luongo....Nonis? Nonis? hear me?
> I made a bet with a Leaf fan three years ago and the bet was the Canucks would finish with more points than the Leafs..haha The following year I offered double or nothing and he accepted... Silly Leaf fans.....
> 
> BTW, nice boat. Too bad I can't afford one.


I'll put cash on right now say's the Leafs win another cup before the Canucks get their first


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

but if your curious.. heres what that 3325 looks like with twin F350's


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

monkE said:


> I'll put cash on right now say's the Leafs win another cup before the Canucks get their first


You're on buddy! Last time leafs won a cup there were 6 teams in the NHL, thats even better odds than the CFL.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

last time canucks won the cup there was.... um.... wait a minute


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your both bumming this year...Sharks are going all the way!!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

This could go on forever, I will say this though, even though the Leafs suck the fans are loyal and stay by them year in and year out.
Not proud that there are lots of wagon hoppers in Canuckville.



Diztrbd1 said:


> Your both bumming this year...Sharks are going all the way!!


 with no show Joe? I can honestly say I don't think the Canucks have it in them this year to win it all. The leafs may just squeeze into the playoffs and fizzle out in the first round.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's so far after day 1 of setup.

Lots more to come! 
That place will fill up fast!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

monkE said:


> Here's so far after day 1 of setup.
> 
> Lots more to come!
> That place will fill up fast!


Wow! Toys for the big boys...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

DAY 2


----------

